# the sound of Rolls-Royce Griffon



## sunny91 (May 1, 2005)

just for the pleasure...
http://rollsroyce.ld.mediawave.co.uk/rolls_royce/Internet/SpitfireBB.asx
bye,

sunny91


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

great pics, having problems wid the video though......


----------



## sunny91 (May 2, 2005)

Hi: The video is working fine for me.
I will put the site where i have taked the file.

http://www.rolls-royce.com/history/overview/spitfire.jsp

bye,

sunny91


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 2, 2005)

The video worked fine for me. What a thing of absolute beauty! I don't give a damn what anyone says, the Griffon series of Spitfires were the most beautiful things to take to the air! 

I mean, don't it just give ya wood?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

no, not really...........


----------



## evangilder (May 2, 2005)

NS, you really should get out more!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 2, 2005)

My wife would disagree.


----------



## evangilder (May 2, 2005)

So when she's in the mood, she hands you a spitfire book?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 2, 2005)

...maybe...


----------

